# Sunday's Show and Tell ...7/11/21



## jd56 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hope all are enjoying the heat and Summer...daggum it's hot out there.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 11, 2021)

radio battery used on Huffy Radio bikes.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 11, 2021)

Well I guess I'm second, I got lucky at an auction Wed. Got all this and more for $230. Every squirrel gets a nut sometime. I bought the '32 Bantom Altered drag car for $55 less motor & trans, I left the chassis & monster slicks there they wouldn't fit in my van. I also got the seat, harness, rad., zoomies, coolers, nitrous kits, sterring wheel, shifter, hyd. clutch. etc. Should of bought more at those prices. They advertised boats but not race car's. Happy Day


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 11, 2021)

Picked up a few smalls at a flea market yesterday.


----------



## vincev (Jul 11, 2021)

I always wanted a manifold bike. I never thought I would find one with chrome/metal manifolds.It still has Red Crown valve covers on tires..It still had Sears black wall tires. The final touch was the Mr. REflector 2021 reflector of the year.of the year...A lot of polishing.was a real rust bucket







.....


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 11, 2021)

Added a nos Schwinn Excelsior and Joes badge to the stash.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 11, 2021)

I got these pedals I have been needing from @LIFE OF SCHWINN and this killer blue band 2 speed overdrive hub for my Stingray from @Stephen


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 11, 2021)

Almost forgot about my eBay score of a 28 hole Bendix 2 speed manual hub that I’m gonna throw in my ‘52 Spitfire. Excited for this one!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 11, 2021)

Took a long trip around the state of Colorado to pick this 1940 Chieftain. But worth it…😉 love the lines!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sometimes it's more about what you get rid of more than what you gain. Started a weight loss journey in January. That number was just about 240 when I started, blood pressure wasn't great and crazy snoring during sleep. BP under control and (according to my wife) my snoring has lessened significantly. Still want 20 more off. Takes dedication, but worth it for anyone!


----------



## iceman (Jul 11, 2021)

Roach of the week. I picked this up at a garage sale. I have no idea who made it. The guy said it was his bike in 1977 and it was old when he got it. Also a interesting magazin.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 11, 2021)

Found some nice things last weekend in North Carolina at the Old Threshers Reunion in Denton and a few Muscle Machines from ebay!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2021)

Finally got this sexy lady back to New Mexico; future glamour shots forthcoming!
The Hoppy counter display arrived; also picked up this 1944 Morrow blackout hub and a Flying Ace badge.


----------



## genesmachines (Jul 11, 2021)

NY does't have the goodies the west has so I settle for a little less. Found a late 50s JC Higgins Flightliner that will make a nice bike I believe with some elbow grease and it looks to be a complete original except for pedals? It still has the Allstate tires but the rear is gone as seen in pic 3, darn! The battery boxes and super nice, no corrosion. Any ideas on how to bring back the paint, I have a handle on the chrome. This bike was produced when I was about 12.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jul 11, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Sometimes it's more about what you get rid of more than what you gain. Started a weight loss journey in January. That number was just about 240 when I started, blood pressure wasn't great and crazy snoring during sleep. BP under control and (according to my wife) my snoring has lessened significantly. Still want 20 more off. Takes dedication, but worth it for anyone!
> 
> View attachment 1444605



You have to stay healthy to ride a one speed….


----------



## kccomet (Jul 11, 2021)

little bit stoked about the pino morroni track bike also a rih road bike


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 11, 2021)

Not my greatest discovery . That being said the bike was cheep and has great parts plus super looking wheels. The people I bought it from drove a hour to meet me half way and they where awesome to talk to.


----------



## kreika (Jul 11, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Sometimes it's more about what you get rid of more than what you gain. Started a weight loss journey in January. That number was just about 240 when I started, blood pressure wasn't great and crazy snoring during sleep. BP under control and (according to my wife) my snoring has lessened significantly. Still want 20 more off. Takes dedication, but worth it for anyone!
> 
> View attachment 1444605



Congratulations! I hope you reach your goal! I’m on the same journey. I was already eating good but dropped my biggest vice. Beer. Stopped drinking it a few months back and have dropped over 20 pounds. The night time chain saw has been quieter for the wife. I’d like to get into the 185-190 range. Work in progress


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 11, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Sometimes it's more about what you get rid of more than what you gain. Started a weight loss journey in January. That number was just about 240 when I started, blood pressure wasn't great and crazy snoring during sleep. BP under control and (according to my wife) my snoring has lessened significantly. Still want 20 more off. Takes dedication, but worth it for anyone!
> 
> View attachment 1444605



Congratulations... I did the same thing with last years alone time.. BP's up, no energy....Started at 267, last week 224...
My goal I made with my doctor was 220 to get of the meds.....still drink my beer, but not as much, and not as early.. Keep up the good work, you'll make it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 11, 2021)

Congrats guys on the healthy choices! I've been fortunate to still be wearing the same size 32 X 34 jeans I've worn since high school. Still drink some beer but average 12k to 16k steps a day, and probably 12 fights of stairs, lots of walking at work, plus some pedaling when time allows. No bikes for me the past few weeks, but finally put together a deal on some of my all time favorite cars, two Buick Grand Nationals. Both came from same owner who passed a few years back, the 86 he ordered new, has 60k miles, and the 87 he bought from a friend in 87 has 30k miles. They came from Texas and are extremely clean and well maintained. Was a pretty good deal, and both cars function and look great! I've had my 87 convertible for about 10 years, so now I guess I'm collecting these! Lol


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2021)

This Columbia blue came in and turned out great and the red one is on it's way


----------



## Kato (Jul 11, 2021)

56 Vette said:


> Congrats guys on the healthy choices! I've been fortunate to still be wearing the same size 32 X 34 jeans I've worn since high school. Still drink some beer but average 12k to 16k steps a day, and probably 12 fights of stairs, lots of walking at work, plus some pedaling when time allows. No bikes for me the past few weeks, but finally put together a deal on some of my all time favorite cars, two Buick Grand Nationals. Both came from same owner who passed a few years back, the 86 he ordered new, has 60k miles, and the 87 he bought from a friend in 87 has 30k miles. They came from Texas and are extremely clean and well maintained. Was a pretty good deal, and both cars function and look great! I've had my 87 convertible for about 10 years.




Congrats on the two GN's - awesome cars.......
Nice to to have the back history on them also / know where they came from.............and I see O-H-I-O plates


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks! Yup, northwest Ohio, live near Findlay, and work in Toledo.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 11, 2021)

All my buddies went to Norwalk this weekend for the Blue Suede Cruise, they have AA/Gas cars, I think today is a wash with the rain. Nice GN's did they only come in black?


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 11, 2021)

This weeks been good to me yesterday I went and got a one owner 1974 Raleigh pro also got a late 70s mongoose Motomag earlier in the week have a couple nice ones coming next week hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## tryder (Jul 11, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> This Columbia blue came in and turned out great and the red one is on it's way
> View attachment 1444694
> 
> View attachment 1444695
> ...



Sweet bikes.  Great score.


----------



## ratrodz (Jul 11, 2021)

More silverking sweetness!!












And some mystery aluminum crossbars!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> And some mystery aluminum crossbars!



Elgin Gull ?!?


----------



## genesmachines (Jul 11, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> You have to stay healthy to ride a one speed….



cleaning these things is a cardio workout! i do it the old fashion way- rub, rub, rub, polish, rub, etc!


----------



## marching_out (Jul 11, 2021)

Picked up two 1958 Corvettes that are separated by three months. The red one is all kinds of wrong. I'm thinking of taking parts off the black one to build up the red.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 11, 2021)

kreika said:


> Congratulations! I hope you reach your goal! I’m on the same journey. I was already eating good but dropped my biggest vice. Beer. Stopped drinking it a few months back and have dropped over 20 pounds. The night time chain saw has been quieter for the wife. I’d like to get into the 185-190 range. Work in progress



 Yep, that's where I want to be. My old high school weight lol. I realized I had a lot of calories in drinks, so 99% water since January. No milk, soda, sugary drinks. Just coffee and water. Also using kettle bells although I've been a bit lazy lately and have to kick myself in the ass again.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 11, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> Not my greatest discovery . That being said the bike was cheep and has great parts plus super looking wheels. The people I bought it from drove a hour to meet me half way and they where awesome to talk to.
> 
> View attachment 1444642
> 
> ...



Aww,  that's a sweet survivor victory bike. Don't part it!


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Elgin Gull ?!?



No. Not Gull bars.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 11, 2021)

A crazy weekend of bike hoarding here in Northern Colorado.  Went to OBC swap meet.  Picked up a 41 Murray curved seat post frame.   Great shape, ready for paint.  Then today a friend came of and rummaged through my Bmx stuff and left me the old rollfast and also an old Columbia,   Candy red under it all. Also brought along a ladies Spaceliner frame and springer.


----------



## palepainter (Jul 11, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> Sometimes it's more about what you get rid of more than what you gain. Started a weight loss journey in January. That number was just about 240 when I started, blood pressure wasn't great and crazy snoring during sleep. BP under control and (according to my wife) my snoring has lessened significantly. Still want 20 more off. Takes dedication, but worth it for anyone!
> 
> View attachment 1444605




we have been living parallel lives.  I was 220 in December.   Started dieting and exercising regularly.  Got covid, discovered my blood sugar was 500 and a1c was 12.  My blood pressure was through the roof.  I’m down 45 lbs and beat the type 2 down with diet and exercise.  No meds.  5 mg of Liprinosyl for BP, which has been dropping.  Congrats on your effort, I know the work it took.   Bicycling has made being healthy much more fun.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 14, 2021)

vincev said:


> I always wanted a manifold bike. I never thought I would find one with chrome/metal manifolds.It still has Red Crown valve covers on tires..It still had Sears black wall tires. The final touch was the Mr. REflector 2021 reflector of the year.of the year...A lot of polishing.was a real rust bucketView attachment 1444562
> 
> View attachment 1444563
> 
> .....



I NEVER THOT I GET ONE ETHER , NICE ORG ONE YOU GOT THERE  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jul 17, 2021)

It took me 4 years but I finally got all 5 years of the Huffy Sonic 6. First came out in 1989 and ended production in 1993. I was able to obtain the last one today. The black ones are the Huffy Sonic 6 Invader.


----------

